# Coupler conversion old Atlas Pass Cars?



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I picked up 3 old Atlas PRR passenger cars at a local train show today. I paid $10 for 2 of them and the observaton car cost me $18. These cars have full interiors and lighted cabins. The lights work properly but the couplers are an old style that I am not familiar with. I need to convert the couplers to knuckle style couplers. Anybody know what I need to buy to make these work with my N scale Kato GG1?

Second question, the wheels do not spin well what do I need to tune up the wheels?
-Art


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The wipers for the car lighting probably needs the tension adjusted, making the wheels not roll well. Here's a PDF for coupler conversion... http://www.micro-trains.com/conversions/sheet001.pdf


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Those are Rapido couplers, and were standard (kind of like X2F, or NMRA type on HO) issue on all N scale equipment for years and years.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

To convert your couplers, may I suggest the use of Micro Train couplers (they seem to provide the least amount of problems). This web site will provide you with Micro Train's recommended conversion for your existing Atlas couplers...http://www.micro-trains.com/ConversionsN.php.

I hope this helps.


----------

